# Critique Diesel Please



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

they arent really the best pics for critiquing. have a read of the sticky at the top of the critique section and it explains there the shots we need to properly critique

having said that there are a couple of things i noticed. he seems to be a little short in the neck with a slightly thick throat latch.

he looks very bum high too. i know qh's have slightly longer back legs he just looks very bum high to me. qh people might be able to tell better though

nice shoulder. but from his shoulder forward he seems to lack muscle. he is also lacking topline. a lot of trot work, on the bit work, trotting uphills etc is all good for building muscle and topline. on the bit work is also good for neck/crest muscles

he does seem a bit chubby but with muscle building exercise he should come up a treat. i certainly wouldnt be feeding him anything more than hes getting now thats for sure


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah. I know what a conformation photo SHOULD look like, I just have a hard time getting him like that...>_<. 
We have been working on the exercises you mentioned, hopefully there will be some improvement. Does a short neck hinder performance in any way?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

depends on what you are going to be doing with him. if you are going to do sporting/barrels type stuff it shouldnt be a problem. it would be more of a problem if you were doing dressage or hacking or something else particularly having a thicker throat latch as well.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I was thinking about doing some lower level dressage with him just for fun.


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

A short neck doesn't help a great topline... He's a stocky guy! He could drop a few pounds (for me) and he would look more balanced on his underside. He does also have a thick throatlatch, so classes that are judged on conformation (mainly) might not suit him best.

He's a cute guy! I rode a horse named Diesel once...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. 
We have done 2 halter classes when he was in shape for our LDR, and actually placed 2nd and 3rd out of 14 and 12 respectively, but I wasn't really sure how to judge him myself. Right now he is getting about 2 flakes of mixed hay and two scoops of grain (Nutrena Maintenance). We have been riding for about an hour/hour and a half 5 days a week so maybe I will talk to the BO about cutting him down a bit. 

I don't really understand the term thick throat latch...Is that because of his weight or is it just how he is built? 

Do you guys think he would be okay for just local shows and some AQHA shows? I was thinking about taking him to some dressage schooling shows and maybe doing some jumper stuff. Mainly I want to do classes judged on equitation anyway. Would he just not look pretty doing it?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just had to say that he does have some good bloodlines! I love the Doc Olena Jet Deck lines, a little far back but still nice to see them there!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, FehrGroundRanch!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Edit: As far as mentioning the halter classes we did, they were mainly just for fun in 4H and that kind of thing. I don't really want to get into halter or anything like that with him. What else would be judged on conformation?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with the short neck, thick throat latch, and bum-high parts. As for what else a conformation class is judged on... how straight his bones are, how everything is attached, his proportions, and basically his overall look. A horse missing an eye, a testicle, has injuries, etc are likely to be knocked down.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Blimey, he has got a thick throat latch. It shouldn't be a problem though, if you're not doing confirmation classes. 

He's a bit chubby, but that can't always be helped. My mare is constantly chubby, no matter how little we feed her and how much exercise she gets. It's just the way she's always been, so sometimes it can't be helped.

He's a pretty boy though


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Beau: I meant I was wondering what other classes judge the horses conformation instead of the rider? (Riding classes I mean)

Eek. Im still a bit confused about this whole throatlatch thing. Is it his weight? Or is it just him, is there any way I can make it..less thick?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont believe it's caused by weight, more or less how he's put together.
They do sell throatlatch sweats, though I've never used them so I dont know if they really work.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm, I've heard of sweats but never used them. 
I should probably get him into decent shape before I go pinpointing areas x_X
And take some sort of conformation class so I am not completely blind =P


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

He is built with a thick throat latch, that is not recommended for dressage, but that should not stop you 

Hunter over fences, hunters under saddle would not be the greatest choice for you, but you can always try it! They are judged somewhat on conformation. If it were me, I wouldn't let it hold me back, but I would try to show my horse in classes that are better suited for him.

On that note, you can do jumpers or hunt seat equitation. 

Have fun with him, and don't let "conformation flaws" hold you back.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Fedex!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

a thick throat latch is more conformational than weight induced. horses with thicker, shorter necks tend to have a thicker throat latch as well. there isnt really anything you can do about it unfortunately


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Read the specs for the glass. If it's a breed class they almost always place some sort of % on conformation. A hunter would get marked down for only having one eye. It really depends on the class which is why it is very important to read the prize list. Why not look at a prize list from a recent show that you might plan on attending next year?


----------

